# My First Skeeter Pee



## ithink2020 (Nov 19, 2010)

Here it is, a Concord Skeeter Pee:











 
This is only 1 week after adding SuperKleer. Going to bottle next weekend.

Hope this stuff is as good as everyone says it is!!!!

Matt


----------



## Brian (Nov 19, 2010)

That looks awesome Matt.. I like super kleer it works really fast. I had one wine clear in like 4 hours..


----------



## Arne (Nov 19, 2010)

You havn't tasted it yet?? I can't stand it, have to taste as time goes on. You should at least taste it while you are sweetening it to see how sweet you want it. I have found I do not have to sweeten it as much as the recipe says, but each to their own taste. Arne


----------



## Arne (Nov 19, 2010)

It looks really good, I definately would of already had the wine theif out. lol


----------



## ithink2020 (Nov 21, 2010)

We tasted it, but we really need to back sweeten. It just tastes like lemon juice right now. Little too tart for me. But I think it is going to be really good once we back sweeten!!

By the way, it looks even clearer today!!!

Matt


----------



## Arne (Nov 21, 2010)

Next time you taste it, get the ol sugar bowl out. Use a little spoonful or part spoonful, stir it up, taste it and if needed a little more suger. Like the ol song, a spoonful of sugar helps the wine go down. lol Arne.


----------



## ithink2020 (Nov 22, 2010)

Didn't think it would get much clearer...


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 22, 2010)

That thing looks like a tropical sunset. It's a beauty. It'll be a shame to drink it.


----------



## closetwine (Nov 22, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> That thing looks like a tropical sunset. It's a beauty. It'll be a shame to drink it.



Nope, pleasure to drink, crying shame when it's gone...


----------



## Arne (Nov 23, 2010)

Best start another batch, that one will be gone before you know it. Arne.


----------



## ithink2020 (Nov 23, 2010)

Carboys are full at the moment and will be out of town for the New Year. 

Before leaving, this will be bottled, so I can start another batch when I get back!

I got a White Shiraz Kit that is waiting to be started. I wonder how a Skeeter started from that will be...

One way to find out!

n


----------



## ithink2020 (Nov 23, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> That thing looks like a tropical sunset. It's a beauty. It'll be a shame to drink it.



It will also be a shame that the only bottles I have at the moment are dark beer bottles! Won't be able to see the sunset as we drink it.


----------

